# Who has the big front squat???



## The Monkey Man (Nov 10, 2005)

Whats your all time personal record for the mighty FRONT SQUAT? -  

And how deep did you go at that weight?


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 10, 2005)

I didn't vote as I have never gone really heavy.  I just started getting into front squats.  185 x 7, 7, 7 with 60 second RIs is the best I have done so far.  I go really deep on these.  I feel like I can go deeper relative to back squats.


----------



## LAM (Nov 10, 2005)

never really went balls out on that lift.  used to just go ATF with 225


----------



## P-funk (Nov 10, 2005)

once i get back to training normally and start my program next week I will shoot for 150kgs (or 330lbs).


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 10, 2005)

I can do about 500lbs...Oh wait, you prolly mean with 2 legs.  

I am guessing 280-300 atf, but like cow, I just started doing them.  I did them like 5 years ago, but never atf.

There was a big dude doing them yesterday while I was doing my rack version and he had 365 on doing them for reps, but he was not quite atf, and as we all know, there is a huge difference between atf and non-atf.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 10, 2005)

I am curous what I can max out on with the front squats.  I have never done them for a max lift.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 10, 2005)

Me either, I am guesstimating from my 10RM.  Coincidentally, I find rack back squats to be easier than regular back squats, but find rack front squats to be much harder than regular front squats.  I think I want to push the weight too far forward out of the rack.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 10, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Me either, I am guesstimating from my 10RM.  Coincidentally, I find rack back squats to be easier than regular back squats, but find rack front squats to be much harder than regular front squats.  I think I want to push the weight too far forward out of the rack.




What do you refer to as a rack back squat?  a high bar squat?

I think I can do +300lbs on my olympic front squat.  Last time I went heavy I was hitting 285 comfortably for multiple sets of singles.  I could probably get amped and blow up over 300lbs.  I am going to work my ass off on my front squat since I have a good amount of time until the next meet.  The hardest part about squating is that I do it last every work (after I snatch, clean and jerk and pull) so i am pretty tired by the time I get to them.  If I did it as my first exercise I think I could put up 315.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 10, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> What do you refer to as a rack back squat?  a high bar squat?




Basically instead of a box squat, you squat down until you rack the weight at the bottom and then explode up.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 10, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Basically instead of a box squat, you squat down until you rack the weight at the bottom and then explode up.




oh yea.  bottom position squats.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Nov 10, 2005)

I've done 260 ATG on the front squat. I'm aiming higher for Christmas.


----------



## * Legion * (Nov 10, 2005)

I have not maxed either, not really ready to until I can keep my damn arms up and not hit my elbows on my legs.  I switched grips from the crossover grip to the clean style grip, (correct terminiology?) that one does in oly lifting.  Its brutal on my wrists and aches all the way up my forarms, but I'm getting better.  I rep 225; I stated doing these seriously three months ago.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Nov 10, 2005)

~225. I hit 215 after deadlifts.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Nov 10, 2005)

The two Mod's posting here sound like little kids. I started to assist Mr. foremanrules with a ATF front squat but didn't need my help and made 260 kg look easy. That is KILO'S guys not lbs


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Nov 10, 2005)

Are you sure that wasn't 260 tons?


----------



## P-funk (Nov 10, 2005)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> The two Mod's posting here sound like little kids. I started to assist Mr. foremanrules with a ATF front squat but didn't need my help and made 260 kg look easy. That is KILO'S guys not lbs




572lb front squat.  doubt it highly.


----------



## Stu (Nov 10, 2005)

i never really felt the need to do front squats, conventional ones work fine for me


----------



## GFR (Nov 10, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> 572lb front squat.  doubt it highly.


Don't doubt it.................laugh at it   I probably cant back squat more than 350 right now.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 10, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Don't doubt it.................laugh at it   I probably cant back squat more than 350 right now.




  

yea, but it doesn't matter anyway.  your sport is not contingent upon strength increases (unless you go for the bench press meet).  other than that all you have to do is put on muscle and look ripped.


----------



## WantItBad (Nov 10, 2005)

i think i just put 2-2together since i have started front squat my hang clean has increased big time.....p-funk is this the right thinking


----------



## P-funk (Nov 10, 2005)

WantItBad said:
			
		

> i think i just put 2-2together since i have started front squat my hang clean has increased big time.....p-funk is this the right thinking




defenitly.  you can't have a solid clean if you don't have a solid front squat.  otherwise you will catch the clean and get buried by the weight and have to bail out.


----------



## WantItBad (Nov 10, 2005)

also when i do heavy cleans i notice some crazy pumps in the traps....just thought id throw that out there


----------



## P-funk (Nov 10, 2005)

WantItBad said:
			
		

> also when i do heavy cleans i notice some crazy pumps in the traps....just thought id throw that out there




I get a sloid pump if I do 3-5 reps on my cleans.  Usually though, when I do 1-2 reps I notice nothing...lol.


----------



## BigDyl (Nov 10, 2005)

Wow my front squat sucks.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 10, 2005)

No one over 350 yet?

What about Racoon or some of the really big guys??


----------



## P-funk (Nov 10, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> No one over 350 yet?
> 
> What about Racoon or some of the really big guys??




I will get over 350 by june and I will be 77kg when I do it.


----------



## WantItBad (Nov 10, 2005)

didnt even post my numbers.....most i've ever done....Lil below parrell (spelling)  315x4


----------



## BigDyl (Nov 10, 2005)

I always end up dropping that shit forward.  wtf?


----------



## WantItBad (Nov 10, 2005)

get the elbows up ?


----------



## BigDyl (Nov 10, 2005)

I stupidly tried to get 3 plates on front squat once.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 10, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I will get over 350 by june and I will be 77kg when I do it.



Double bodyweight front squat.  Woo.


----------



## BigDyl (Nov 10, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Double bodyweight front squat.  Woo.




Oh yeah!?  


We'll I can do single bodyweight... What now?!


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 10, 2005)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Oh yeah!?
> 
> 
> We'll I can do single bodyweight... What now?!



You should be happy too.  Most people don't even know what a front squat is.  Of the small percentage that do, very few can perform one correctly with a full ROM.  Of that even smaller percentage, even less can perform it with their bodyweight.


----------



## BigDyl (Nov 10, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> You should be happy too.  Most people don't even know what a front squat is.  Of the small percentage that do, very few can perform one correctly with a full ROM.  Of that even smaller percentage, even less can perform it with their bodyweight.




Then again I'm 6'6 265.  Not designed to do squats...


----------



## Mudge (Nov 10, 2005)

255x8 so far, nothing great. The hardest thing for me is breathing through it, mostly because of the bar against my neck. ATF always.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Nov 10, 2005)

Mudge said:
			
		

> 255x8 so far, nothing great. The hardest thing for me is breathing through it, mostly because of the bar against my neck. ATF always.


 I can't breathe either.


----------



## Mudge (Nov 10, 2005)

Yeah, my last few reps finds me readjusting. I hold the bar BB style because I can't hold it Oly style without only using a couple fingers to hold it in place and lower my shoulders, I seriously think I must have abnormally long forearms.


----------



## * Legion * (Nov 10, 2005)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Then again I'm 6'6 265.  Not designed to do squats...




Hell, brother, you and I seem to have similar bodytypes.  Bullshit on thinking that you are not designed to do squats.  I believed that too, its crap. You can do it!   YES YOU CAN!  We are both about the same height.  The only real problem I'm having is getting too damn dizzy.  I know, breathing and all that shit.  But man, I get loud on front squats, back squats, deads...


----------



## PWGriffin (Dec 6, 2005)

* Legion * said:
			
		

> Hell, brother, you and I seem to have similar bodytypes.  Bullshit on thinking that you are not designed to do squats.  I believed that too, its crap. You can do it!   YES YOU CAN!  We are both about the same height.  The only real problem I'm having is getting too damn dizzy.  I know, breathing and all that shit.  But man, I get loud on front squats, back squats, deads...



Do you sit down between sets for leg exercises??


----------



## BigDyl (Dec 6, 2005)

* Legion * said:
			
		

> Hell, brother, you and I seem to have similar bodytypes.  Bullshit on thinking that you are not designed to do squats.  I believed that too, its crap. You can do it!   YES YOU CAN!  We are both about the same height.  The only real problem I'm having is getting too damn dizzy.  I know, breathing and all that shit.  But man, I get loud on front squats, back squats, deads...




Lately i seem to feel sinus preassure when I do front squats.  Never get it on back squats or deadlifts.


----------



## ALBOB (Dec 6, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> No one over 350 yet?



I'm at 275 for six.

I watched a guy at my last base do 405 ATF for three.


----------

